# Printaura\Etsy Problems



## WordBrokers (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello all. I'm VERY new to the POD space. I manage shops on Etsy and decided to start my POD business there first since I'm very familiar with it, then move onto a Shopify store.

I'm running into a couple of problems when I use Printaura's Etsy app to create listings on Etsy.

First, when I create an Etsy listing in the Printaura app it defaults to men's sizes in the Etsy listing, even though I'm selling a woman's shirt. I'm concerned if I make the change manually in Etsy the wrong size will ship.

Second, Printaura uses some very stupid, and I'm guessing proprietary, color names for their shirts (cloudburst, frost, eclipse, etc). Shoppers don't know what the heck those colors are. Again, if I change the colors manually in Etsy I'm afraid the wrong color will ship.

I have a support ticket open with Printaura, but no reply in the last 6 hours. Has anyone else ever encountered this?

Thanks in advance.
Paul


----------

